# What do you think happended?



## Ciaccio02 (Feb 22, 2011)

i was at my local mountain today, i live in NY we had about 6 inches of power dumped overnight,so i went for some nice powder riding. after awhile i went to the terrain park. I was the first one their. the usual kicker i hit is a 15 or so footer. but because of the powder is was a little less then that. I am not a pro at snowboarding.I can do the jumps fine. i can even throw 180s and such. but i hit the jump and got a lot more air then i expected. landed fine but took a lot of impact to my knees. but today my back hurts. i was snowboarding for around 12 hours yesterday. my back is never sore after a long day of riding. but today it hurts to move. Mind you i am kind of chubby, sitting at around 160, and i am about 5'8. So i am not the skinniest person on the mountain. i just don't know what happened that would make my back hurt today.

Oh, btw i am new here. My names Chris and i am 15.i am from NY.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

The impact could have easily put a lot of stress on and possibly compressed your vertebrate, which would leave you with a sore back.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciaccio02 said:


> i was at my local mountain today, i live in NY we had about 6 inches of power dumped overnight,so i went for some nice powder riding. after awhile i went to the terrain park. I was the first one their. the usual kicker i hit is a 15 or so footer. but because of the powder is was a little less then that. I am not a pro at snowboarding.I can do the jumps fine. i can even throw 180s and such. but i hit the jump and got a lot more air then i expected. landed fine but took a lot of impact to my knees. but today my back hurts. i was snowboarding for around 12 hours yesterday. my back is never sore after a long day of riding. but today it hurts to move. Mind you i am kind of chubby, sitting at around 160, and i am about 5'8. So i am not the skinniest person on the mountain. i just don't know what happened that would make my back hurt today.
> 
> Oh, btw i am new here. My names Chris and i am 15.i am from NY.


160 and 5'8" is chubby? Yikes. You just need to lift a couple weights and tone up.


----------



## Ciaccio02 (Feb 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> 160 and 5'8" is chubby? Yikes. You just need to lift a couple weights and tone up.


Wonderfull advice for why my back hurts.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

nah bro from tht landing you prob stressed you spine jus ice and heat it upp youll be good and bac on the pow in no time!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

If your knees didn't bend do to your surprise on the immediate change of situation IE: big height, you could have jared a vertibrae like described. Even though there was fresh powder 6" isn't much and if base was icy that would not help to absorb your impact.
This happened to me this year but not as bad. I could tell right away, I knew I didn't absorb with my knees and I felt the jolt through my back. I stopped jumping that day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Anal cancer has infected your body you are dying.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Ciaccio02 said:


> ...i was snowboarding for around 12 hours yesterday...


Maybe this?


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> If your knees didn't bend do to your surprise on the immediate change of situation IE: big height, you could have jared a vertibrae like described. Even though there was fresh powder 6" isn't much and if base was icy that would not help to absorb your impact.
> This happened to me this year but not as bad. I could tell right away, I knew I didn't absorb with my knees and I felt the jolt through my back. I stopped jumping that day.


I completely cleared a landing of a large angle jump on skis over 20 years ago, ever since then my back hurt now and again when I'm not active and go do something active. Now it's to the point that when I bend down and do something like vacuum the floor or wash the car, I have to arch my back bend at the hips THEN straighten my back like I'm 80. I compressed my spine and have arthritis in my lower back because of this. 

Landing without knee flex causes this. Doubt your issue is going to be as bad but as one other said, 160 at your age and height is way too much weight on your frame, if you lose some you will find it easier to get around if you did damage your back, and less easier to damage your back if you haven't already..

gl


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ciaccio02 said:


> i hit the jump and got a lot more air then i expected. landed fine but took a lot of impact to my knees. ..... i was snowboarding for around 12 hours yesterday. .... kind of chubby, sitting at around 160, and i am about 5'8... and i am 15.i am from NY.



There you go dude. 12 hours on board, something slightly bigger than your used to, and being slightly out of shape. I realise you say that you took most of the weight on your knees...do you think it could have jarred your back?

I have to ask - how many days have you done this season?

Dont worry to much about people hitting you up about your weight on here. I'm 190lbs and 5'5".


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anal cancer has infected your body you are dying.


At first I was like, Dude that's mean....then I couldn't stop laughing.

I haven't weighed 160 since 8th grade and I'm the same height...lol

Take some ibuprofren and do some stretches. Any numbness/tingling to the legs? If it's still bad after 5 days go see a doc and see what they say.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not a Dr, but I play one on TV. Take a couple advil and call me in the morning.


----------



## Ciaccio02 (Feb 22, 2011)

fattrav said:


> There you go dude. 12 hours on board, something slightly bigger than your used to, and being slightly out of shape. I realise you say that you took most of the weight on your knees...do you think it could have jarred your back?
> 
> I have to ask - how many days have you done this season?
> 
> Dont worry to much about people hitting you up about your weight on here. I'm 190lbs and 5'5".


the place is go is 10 minutes away from my house... so i have been doing 3-5 days a week since Christmas. i go a lot. 
And i did take a lot of it too my knees. thats why i am wondering about my back.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ciaccio02 said:


> the place is go is 10 minutes away from my house... so i have been doing 3-5 days a week since Christmas. i go a lot.
> And i did take a lot of it too my knees. thats why i am wondering about my back.


ok, that eliminates the '1st run of the year' scenario. Like someone else said, take some ibuprofren and do some dynamic and static stretches. If it's still bad after 5 days go see a doc and see what they say.


----------



## Ciaccio02 (Feb 22, 2011)

fattrav said:


> ok, that eliminates the '1st run of the year' scenario. Like someone else said, take some ibuprofren and do some dynamic and static stretches. If it's still bad after 5 days go see a doc and see what they say.


Okay, thanks guys.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

12hours, whut......? None of the resorts here open for more than 8hours...


----------



## Ciaccio02 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lifprasir said:


> 12hours, whut......? None of the resorts here open for more than 8hours...


8:30 AM- 9:00 PM


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Depends on what part of your back is hurting.

I did something to mine a few years ago--to the point where I couldn't even stand to be awake if not taking painkillers. It healed up and I try to keep it strong, but if I sit over my computer for a couple days, or I'm not on the slopes for a while, I get sore. Also, the twisting of your spine when you ride can sometimes cause issues. I think I may have herniated a disc, and when I ride hard, or I hit jumps all day, I definitely feel it. I took one really flat landing a few weeks ago where I completely compressed and my ass hit the ground, and I'm still feeling it.

I would suggesting taking a few days off. Let your body heal, and then take it slow to start. Stay off the jumps until you ride a full day and you aren't sore after. If it gets worse, see a doctor. Just don't settle for painkillers like I did. Demand some scans to find out what's really going on. Back discomfort can be really irritating.


----------

